
Ask HN: How do I study optimization? - quanto
I went to grad school for computer science and applied math, but optimization was not my focus field.  Nowadays, I want to learn both theory and practice for real world optimization problems.<p>How do I start studying optimization?  I understand there are many subtopics within optimizations.  I also understand that there are also powerful commercial software with closed source and proprietary (heuristic) algorithms, and these are tougher to study from.<p>My goal is to understand optimization theory and application well enough to use for real world problems and even write my own optimization software.
======
brudgers
Though I did not successfully complete it, this course was very interesting
and informative: [https://www.coursera.org/learn/discrete-
optimization](https://www.coursera.org/learn/discrete-optimization)

------
AngryAnt
If looking for practical optimisation, there are a ton of articles on
optimisation in gamedev out there.

